# Damn intrusive thoughts slowing my recovery.



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

So recently i've been feeling better. Not 100% even though there are moments where i do feel that but i'm generally around 90 to 95% feeling better. But I keep getting these thoughts of, what if you are in acoma and none of this is real anlong with maybe you died and you are in some sort of purgatory. These thoughts that keep popping up out of nowhere are seriously holding me back because they really bother me, I don't believe them or anything like that but they do really freak me out. Does anyone have any tips or anything on how to deal with this or can anyone relate to it?!


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey RockinCelery, these thoughts you are experiencing are very common in people with anxiety disorders. There's actually a term for it, it's called Pure O. Obsessions without compulsions. These thoughts feed on anxiety and that is the only reason they are there. It may seem hard but you have to just accept the thoughts, and not give them any attention otherwise they will just snowball on you. Everyone has these thoughts, cause well we are humans and we like to question things. Once you can fix the underlying anxiety, these thoughts will no longer have a meaning and will pass just like any other thought. Oh and yes I can relate to these thoughts. I have them constantly, I've even had the same thoughts like you have mentioned, as you said you know you don't believe them, so just stick to your true feelings. Take Care!


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Something you can do that is actually used for anxiety patients is make a chart.. Start off with what you were feeling or what happened before the thoughts.. Next to that write down your thought.. Next to that, write down how that thought makes you feel.. And next to that write down a RATIONAL reason you could be having that thought, or a counter thought to why you would be feeling like that.. Make sense? When you re-read what youve written it is supposed to look so ridiculous that you should feel better and understand why you had the thought in the first place.


----------



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys and thank you for the tips Epic. I have been doing well dealing with thisand yesterday I had a very good day....until lastnight here I read somethin about schizophrenia and now I can't stop thinking about it and relating things to symptoms and just basically freaking out and becoming very anxious. But i'm gonna try that chart thing Epic and see how it goes. Thank you.


----------

